# My heart aches



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

I look at Jake and I get an overwhelming ache of love in my heart for him. I can sit and look at him for hours especially when he is curled up asleep next to me or on my knee as he is now.

I lie on the floor and he jumps all over me playing his crazy games and never seems to tire, though I do..

When he talks to me and brings all his toys over, I smile and play a bit more even though I am shattered.

When evening dons and he sleeps soundly gently snoring away I sit and relish the moment

I sometimes look at him and think "How can some people be so cruel to dogs" so many people buy dogs on a whim or puppies for xmas and soon lose interest when they realise they can't just put the dog in a cupboard when they are bored with it.

My life evolves around my dog and horses and this is the life that makes me happy. 

When I wake on a morning and see Jake wagging his tail all excited to see me, it makes my day.

Never judging, never hurting always loving and always there.. 

A bit of a pointless post but I love my dog so much it hurts and just wanted to share a few feelings..

Luv Deme x


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Not a pointless post at all,they're such little characters and such sweet faces "How can you resist "? but love them,would rather have my animals than some people !


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

I know what you mean.....

My kids and my little chis mean everything to me x


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Totally get it!!
I really love my wee chi's more than anything in this world!
Never thought i could love them this much, and need them too.
Sometimes i say to them i really hope you are with me many many years cause it will break my heart to lose you, so dont you leave me.
LOL they just look up at me as if to say ok mum love you too.

It's funny cause have had a few breeds of dog and my cats too, and Jamie says i talk about everything chi and my 2 in particular, even to other people.
Think he is tired of hearing it now, but i dont care.

We have a pal with 10 Huskies and he and his wife talk non stop about racing and their huskies, and i used to think god that's all they ever speak about.
Now i understand cause i think chi's are my perfect breed, and it took me years to realise it!! lol

Dont get me wrong i love our huskies and my cats to bits, but the cats dont need me or show as much love as the girls, and the Huskies are what J always wanted even though i trained them and was with them more as pups.

There is just something about chi's, they are teeny wee people with fur on that are sooo loyal and loving. xx


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Awe...I know this feeling! And you think it isnt possible to love another so much...haha, boy was I wrong. Jake sounds like a truly special boy, though.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

I think we alllll feel this way.... I know I do about Chico....... couldn't live without him at this point......


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

What a lovely post! I know exactly how you feel as I feel the same way. I love my chi babies so much, they mean the world to me. I can't possibly imagine life without their sweet furry faces.


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

I'm the same, I can't explain the love I feel.


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

I'm the same way. I sit and look at my dogs and feel waves of love.
They mean so much to me, and I don't care if people don't understand it.
It's their loss !


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

I couldn't of said it better, I feel the same about my little guy. He curls up on my lap each night with such a look of contentment and happiness on his little face. I to am at a lose as to how anyone can be mean to animals. Great post, I think you speak for many of us.


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

WOW totally NOT a pointless post Deme, I love my little Rocky dog more than anyone can imagine (apart from you guys). He is everything too me. I just look into his eyes and love him so much and I know he loves me too. 

I love taking him out walks and seeing him so happy, so many people get pets and just don't bother with them and that makes me so sad.

I love my little Rocky dog!! I will always have a chihuahua in my life.....!


----------



## Bellatrix (Apr 23, 2010)

I feel the exact same way and being without my bella for 16 weeks and having no choice about it is breaking my heart, i cry almost every day


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Bellatrix said:


> I feel the exact same way and being without my bella for 16 weeks and having no choice about it is breaking my heart, i cry almost every day


Awww ohh no, you will be with Bella soon I hope? Must be really hard.


----------



## Bellatrix (Apr 23, 2010)

rocky scotland said:


> Awww ohh no, you will be with Bella soon I hope? Must be really hard.


9 weeks left so we are almost half way. 

Her Daddy is flying over with his work next Tuesday and getting to see her for one evening, yay!

We had no choice and the only other optionw as re-homing her in Holland. We thought she'd be ready to come with us but my partners work brought the date forward and the breeder gave her rabies shot too young so it didn't work and we had complications with her passport.

Come July 14th, after a 6 month quarantine period her passport will be UK valid, yay!

I love her more than i ever thought possible and i adore everything from her fluffy fur, her wee nose to her funny noises, awww.

I wish and dream of one little doggy lick hehe!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

SHEESH scared me...thought this post was going to be about something bad that happened to you. LOL. glad everything is good! hehe i know what you mean though i love playing with my dexter! oh jake you are too cute and so so lucky to have a loving momma <3


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

I have had a bad day today, so bad I have to laugh about it,

1) Locked myself out the house... luckily had back door key on me though
2) Got a puncture in my car tyre, too near on 3 hrs to sort out
3) Discovered PSike my horse had again tore through the electric fencing and snapped it, tomorrow the electric goes on
4) Partner motorbike fell over and is all scratched and costing £300 to replace the panels.

Who said things came in 3's, more like 4's for me 


Tomorrow can only get better


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

I've had days like that, You kinda wish you never got out of bed. HA, tommorow will be better. You'll see.


----------



## hazeyj (Nov 12, 2008)

Ive felt this way every day for the past year and half that weve had misty. I just sit and gaze at her and take so long getting ready in the morning as i have to give her a kiss each time i pass the bed as she lays sleeping on MY pillow!


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Awwwwwwwwwwwww...........What you're feeling is quite normal for falling in love with your fur baby. We all feel the same way about our love for our chihuahuas.


----------



## Sensei (May 12, 2009)

I'm totally with you on this one. Just being around Nugget makes me happy. After a long day of work, there's nothing better than to see his happy little face all excited to see me. I wouldn't trade him for anything in the world.


----------

